# Question about posting?



## ebony923 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok, 
So I volunteer at a Humane Society. Can I post threads about dogs that are up for adoption there or not?? I was sorta confused because its not exactly a rescue, because they do euthanize, not right away (like 3 days) but If they don't find a home after like.. a month or so (depending on the dog) They will euthanize. So am i allowed to post threads about dog that need homes??


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Please read the rules at the top of the Rescue Forum page. Mainly we ask that the organization you are linking or posting about is a verified non-profit organization. We do look them up. Take a look at the example for the peoper way to post. Thanks!


----------



## ebony923 (Dec 8, 2006)

I did read the rules, but I was still confused, that's why I asked. so I should just post the Humane Society in that one thread and someone will reply saying that I can post?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Most humane society shelters participate in petfinders, which is why you don't see any postings for those animals here. Since most people looking for shelter dogs are familiar wtih petfinders and search there first we ask that forum members not repeat those listings here.

Williams County Humane Society (if that is the one you are working with) does participate in petfinders so we would ask that you refrain from posting any further here for those animals.

If you are working with a different Humane Society just check their website and you can often tell about their non-profit status and whether they post on petfinders.


----------

